# Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?



## thefish (2. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich war dieses Jahr zwar gerade erst 2 Mal angeln, aber wenn ich auch andere Uferangler hier schreiben sehe, merke ich doch, dass die Bisse und somit auch die Fänge enorm nachlassen.

Ich hatte zum Beispiel bei diesen beiden Angelausflügen nicht einen Biss. Einmal war ich am Wessem-Nederweert-Kanal und einmal direkt an der Maas bei de Weert in Roermond.

Geht es im Moment wirklich nur vom Boot aus?

Oder haben die Fische in den letzten beiden Sommern absolut keinen Hunger?!?!

Grüße Thorsten


----------



## krauthis7 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

hy thorsten mit h ich denke die fische schauen immer noch fussball - oder denen ist einfach zu warm ,war auch jetzt 2 nächte 2 tage an der maas und seen ,nichts die kidids konnten zwar einige minibarsche verhaften sonst aber gar nigs auch nicht vom boot .gruß rolf


----------



## thefish (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo Rolf, ich werde morgen mal nach Gennep fahren!
Mal sehen, was da geht!

Grüße


----------



## Sascha84 (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

ALso ich war jetz gestern ab 5uhr morgen bis heut 8uhr morgens am rhein in der nähe von Zevenaach(kp wies geschrieben wird) und wir hatten auch nich ein Biss!!! das einzigste was wir hatten waren Krebse oder Krabben die, die schnürre durchtrennt haben!!
aber werden nächste woche oder die darauf an die Maas fahrn ma schaun ob es genauso aussieht!

gruß


----------



## mcdreyer (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo war gestern in de weerd gewesen von 20-6 uhr 4 bisse auf köfi 2 mal war der fisch weg nach nem biss ich weiss auch nicht wie die das schaffen bekamme 2 heftike rucke immer dann zog der fisch ab und beim anhauen wars das dann und der fisch war weg, Auf wurm tat sich absolut gar nix,aber ich denke mal lag am Wetter also nicht an uns denn wenn alle nix fangen isses eben das klima was schuld ist,aber trozdem schön am Wasser zu sitzen bis 2,3 uhr im t-shirt dort sitzen zu können und die sterne zählen zu können |supergri


----------



## the doctor (2. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Die Fische sind im Moment im Brut-Rausch.
Sie brauchen nur das Maul öffnen und sich treiben lassen.
Die ersten 2 Juni Wochen waren eigentlich von den Fängen her super, aber die letzten 2 Wochen waren richtig bescheiden.
Gestern Abend konnte ich einen kleinen Zander von etwa 50cm fangen, mehr ist im Moment leider nicht drinn. Ich hoffe mal das sich das von Tag zu Tag jetzt bessern wird!! Wenn nicht, heisst es warten#t


----------



## mcdreyer (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Also das stimmt die sind jetzt 5-7 cm gross hab ich gesehn die barsche und zander jagen die mitten in der nacht wie bekloppt ist mir aufgefallen am samstag die fische schossen nur so aus dem wasser,stippen klappt ja auch noch nicht gerade gut so bald sich die brut wieder stippen lässt wirds schon wieder was mit zandern.#h


----------



## Mumpitz (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich sehe das wie the doctor. Es schwimmen im Augenblick dort Millionen (reicht das?) von Kleinfischen rum, die wirklich allgegenwärtig sind und unsere Köder weitestgehend uninteressant machen. Beim Köderfischangeln der letzten beiden Ansitze in Asselt und am Wehr bei Linne, habe ich auf Made, Rot- und Mehlwurm innerhalb kürzester Zeit an die 50 Jungbarsche gehakt, immer in der Hoffnung, daß vielleicht auch mal einer im Schulalter beißt. Selbst nachdem ich Haken und Köder größer gewählt hatte, stürzten sich im günstigsten Fall 5-7 cm Exemplare auf die snacks sodaß ich die Matchrute dann einpackte, um den Nachwuchs nicht zu 'verangeln' - die Haken saßen wirklich an den abenteuerlichsten Stellen und waren nur mit viel Gefühl und extrem kleinen Hakenlösern wieder zu entfernen.
Ein bischen Frust kommt da bei mir auch auf, waren die (Raubfisch-)Fänge in den letzten beiden Jahren doch (bis auf Barsche in allen Größen) äußerst spärlich.
Die Theorie mit den steigenden Temperaturen lese ich zwar öfter, mag sie aber nicht wirklich glauben. In anderen Ländern mit höheren Jahresdurchschnittstemperaturen beißen die Fische auch und teilweise sogar deutlich besser. Zudem sollte sich dann wenigstens Abends Erfolg einstellen, da die Fische irgendwann trotz der Hitze fressen müssen - mich ignorieren sie aber beständig |kopfkrat.

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## Der_Monty (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo,

also in den letzten 2 Wochen hat an der Maas nix gebissen bei mir. Dagegen war es an den Asselter Plassen schon was erfolgversprechender. Zwar nix gefangen, aber langsam kommen zumindest die zaghaften Bisse. @ Mumpitz: Also bei mir haben die in Asselt die Maden und Tauwürmer links liegen lassen, sind eher auf Spinner losgegangen. Obwohl ich abends dort war.

Wie auch immer, einfach abwarten scheint das Einzige zu sein :g

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## mcdreyer (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Ja da haste auch recht nur das Klima am ebro- oder po- z.b wo auch jetzt bei 35 grad tagsüber noch karpfen,zander welse gefangen werden ist wiederum ein ganz anderes Klima hab vor 2 wochen viele bisse gehabt zwischen 18-20 uhr und konnte einen 64cm zander rausholen und ab 20 uhr ging bis morgens gar nix, da war es tagsüber 20 grad nachts gerade mal 13 grad,und jetzt samstag waren es ja an die 30 grad und nachts immer noch über 20 grad das sind wahnsinns unterschiede vom Klima und wetter her. Ich bin aber auch der meinung das sie ja irgend wann fressen müssen, was ich z.b aber auch für störend halte sind die ganze boote.......... meine jetzt die jet skies,power boote usw. die fahren bis einbruch der dunkelheit noch herrum so das, es immer unruhig auf der maas ist, ich habe meine meisten zander zwischen 16-20 uhr gefangen und das meist in der mittagshitze troz der ganzen boote und der strömung glaube das die zander und anderen räuber nachts einfach zu erschöpf sind weil sie tagsüber ja ständig in bewegung sind, ist wie bei uns menschen wir essen ja auch in der hitze und sind abends auch total ko vom autofahren,arbeiten ect. so stelle ich mir das zur zeit auch mit der beisslaune der fische vor, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die zander,barsche,hechte jetzt sich nur von der mini brut ernähren klar ziehn die an denn kannten vorbei und fressen sich da zum teil voll aber denke nicht das sich ein grösserer zander ab 70 cm bis auf nem meter am ufer denn ganzen tag aufhält um sich von denn winzlingen zu ernähren denn diese sind ganz schön flink und düsen schnell unter unterstände und der zander wird bei der hitze wohl eher träge sein,barsche hin gegen sind da aggresiver auf die brut.#6


----------



## thefish (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Also ich werde mir heute abend mal Gennep ansehen. Am Hafen soll es gut sein!

Will hoffen, dass ich da einen Erfolg lande.

Wer will mitkommen?

Grüße


----------



## Mumpitz (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Wir werden unser Glück noch mal am Donnerstag austesten und es wieder in Asselt versuchen. Da ab Mittwoch mit Wärmegewittern zu rechnen ist, hoffe ich, dass der Umschwung was bringt... ich bastel mir in der Verzweiflung ja schon die abenteuerlichsten Theorien zurecht 
@Monty: Das ist das, was ich am Angeln so faszinierend finde: Du kriegst die Bisse auf Spinner und auf Maden nada - bei mir war es genau umgekehrt und ich hab am Freitag wirklich alles an Kunstködern am Vorfach gehabt, was irgendwie erfolgreich sein könnte und hab nur auf Maden und Würmer gefangen ^^


----------



## Der_Monty (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Ja,

heute war ich noch mit Freundin kurz in Asselt. Selbst mit den Gummis wollte es nicht so recht klappen. 
Aber im Gegensatz zum Samstag war da ein wenig mehr Bewegung im Wasser. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Sie bald mal auf die Kunstköder richtig anbeissen.
Petri für Donnerstag Mumpitz, ich werde am WE erst wieder Zeit haben. Ach ja, noch eine kurze Frage an alle nebenbei: die verpuppten Maden, sortiert man die aus oder macht man die auf den Haken, weil rot = fängiger?

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## mcdreyer (3. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> heute war ich noch mit Freundin kurz in Asselt. Selbst mit den Gummis wollte es nicht so recht klappen.
> Aber im Gegensatz zum Samstag war da ein wenig mehr Bewegung im Wasser. Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Sie bald mal auf die Kunstköder richtig anbeissen.
> ...




Also mit verpuppten maden kann man schon angeln aber ne quick lebendige made ist weit aus fängiger,die verpuppten maden würde ich aussieben und unters futtermischen.


----------



## Mumpitz (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Die verpupten würde ich auch aussortieren, Monty.
ABER:

TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAA|supergri 



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,
> 
> heute war ich noch mit Freundin kurz in Asselt. Selbst mit den Gummis wollte es nicht so recht klappen.



Das ist doch ein schöner Beitrag für die nächste Boardferkelwahl


----------



## aal-andy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> heute war ich noch mit Freundin kurz in Asselt.


 
hallo,
sag mal, wo genau bist Du denn dort immer, habe es in Asselt jetzt auch schon mehrfach probiert, auch vom Boot aus, aber die Ausbeute auf Raubfisch ist gleich Null (in den letzten Wochen einen einzigen Zander von Mitte 60cm). Vom Ufer mit Futterkorb und Made geht hin und wieder mal ein Bresen, aber auch da tut sich die letzten 14 Tage nichts mehr. Das gleiche höre ich aber von vielen Kollegen die an anderen Stellen angeln, im Moment scheint überall Flaute zu sein.


----------



## Der_Monty (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Mumpitz schrieb:
			
		

> ABER:
> 
> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAA|supergri
> 
> ...


 
Lach, gut, beim zweiten Überfliegen liest es sich schon was anrüchig, aber wir waren ganz gesittet :q 

@aal-andy: also ich fahre in Asselt entweder hinter die Kirche rechts ab und dann park ich an der ersten Möglichkeit rechts und gehe den Weg bis zum See, wo dann 4-5 gute Stellen zum Sitzen sind, oder ein wenig weiter fahren, den Kiesweg dann halb rechts bis zum Ende. Dort gehe ich dann rechts runter, bis ich vor mir dieses alte Ungetüm vor mir habe. An den Seiten recht flach, aber direk davor geht es, ich würde mal sagen, 3-4 Meter runter. Ich guck mal, ob ich das mal mit Google Earth besser beschreiben kann...  

Gruß, Marc.

So, hier mal die Stellen, die ich in Asselt bevorzuge.

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/9632/asselt14os.jpghttp://*ih.us


----------



## thefish (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Mumpitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die verpupten würde ich auch aussortieren, Monty.
> ABER:
> 
> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAA|supergri
> ...


 
HAHAHAHAHA ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !
|muahah:


----------



## aal-andy (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> @aal-andy: also ich fahre in Asselt entweder hinter die Kirche rechts ab und dann park ich an der ersten Möglichkeit rechts und gehe den Weg bis zum See, wo dann 4-5 gute Stellen zum Sitzen sind, oder ein wenig weiter fahren, den Kiesweg dann halb rechts bis zum Ende. Dort gehe ich dann rechts runter, bis ich vor mir dieses alte Ungetüm vor mir habe. An den Seiten recht flach, aber direk davor geht es, ich würde mal sagen, 3-4 Meter runter. Ich guck mal, ob ich das mal mit Google Earth besser beschreiben kann...


 
Danke für die schnelle info #6, werd´s beim nächstenmal dort probieren.


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



			
				Der_Monty schrieb:
			
		

> heute war ich noch mit Freundin kurz in Asselt. Selbst mit den Gummis wollte es nicht so recht klappen.


 
#d #d #d *Tattüüüütattaaa*
Danke, Mumpitz!#6


----------



## Jui (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Moin Boardies,
kann thefish nur beipflichten. Wir waren von Freitag auf Samstag an der Maas bei Kessel. Bis auf eine einzige Brasse ging gar nichts #d . Ob Wobbler, Gummifisch, Spinner oder Zocker, ob Köfi oder Wurm, null, nichts, niente. Schade... aber wenn schon nichts...siehe Signatur.
Grüße und Petri
Jui


----------



## Kuty (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: Angeln an der maas aber wo!!!*

Hallo alle zusammen!!

Bin schon seit Jahren am Rhein am Angeln ist schon geil da nur ich wollte mal wo anders Angeln. Ich wollte unbedingt mal an der Maas angeln nur ich weis nicht wo da könnte mir einer ne gute stehle sagen. danke ich angel hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander ok ein Barsch ginge auch.


----------



## Der_Monty (4. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo Boardies,

ungeachtet der schönen Atmosphäre, Idylle und Ruhe...

Langsam verzweifel ich an den Massplassen. 
Was mache ich nur falsch?
Posenfischen mit Wurm an Seerosenfeldern, Spinnfischen an Kanten. Spinnfischen mit Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner oder GuFi.
Morgens, mittags oder Abends - nix (verwertbares).

Heute war wieder so ein Tag, der mich positiv stimmte: Wolken, Wind und Sonnenuntergang. Außer Kraut und Hänger war aber nix los. Keine Ahnung, ob die Gewässer einfach überfischt sind, ich mir "bessere" Stellen aussuchen sollte oder einfach zu blöd bin, einen Fisch zu locken.
Ich brauch erst einmal Urlaub und werde deswegen mal nach Domburg fahren, vielleicht ist mir da der Angel-Gott besser gesonnen.

Schönen Gruß,

Marc.


----------



## marca (5. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hi Marc,
Du bist weder zu blöde noch bist Du alleine.
Ich höre nur noch von Nixfängen.
Wir waren auch am Mittwoch los.
Nix,Nüüs,nada!!!
Ziehe gleich mal los auf Hecht.
Mache mir nicht viel Hoffnung,aber die stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.
Denke,das Wasser hat wohl im Moment einfach zu wenig Sauerstoff und zu viel Temperatur!!??
Einfach dranbleiben!!
Irgendwann läufts wieder.

Und Angeln ist ja nicht nur Fische fangen!

Und so was macht ja auch mal Spaß.


----------



## Der_Monty (5. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Danke für Deine Worte, werde gleich mal zum Angelshop fahren um mich wieder einzudecken. Dann muss ich mich nicht an der Schulter des Verkäufers ausheulen :q .

Dennoch, besonders gestern dachte ich, nach dem Regen, Wind und ohne Boote würde mal was laufen...

Aber einen schönen Angelplatz habt Ihr da, ich bin gestern noch ausgerutscht auf dem Weg zu meinem Angelplatz. Eine gute Tarnung hatte ich allemal auf meinen Klamotten :q 

Petri marca #h


----------



## Mumpitz (5. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Tach zusammen!

Vorgestern war ich mit Alex, einem neuen Boardie aus Köln an der Maas. Angesichts der bestehenden totalen Beißflaute auf Köfi und jede Art von Kunstköder machte ich das, was ich in so einem Fall schon immer tue: Ich packte nebenher die Matchrute aus und siehe da Rapfen. Er an der Forellenrute und ich an der Matchrute. Ziemlich viele sogar, aber, wie Wochen vorher mit den Barschen hier ebenfalls nur Mickerlinge - bestenfalls 10 cm. Auch sah man öfters Fische an der Oberfläche flüchten. Fisch ist also da, jedoch hat sich meine Theorie etwas verlagert. Ich denke, dass es nicht mehr so viele größere Fische gibt, was sich innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Jahre aber ändern wird, sollten nicht Netzfischer und Kormorane den Bestand weiter dezimieren. Weiter glaube ich aber auch, dass die Party - wenn überhaupt - einfach etwas tiefer stattfindet (aufgrund der vorherschenden Oberflächentemperaturen). Warum sollten sich die Fische oben in der sauerstoffarmen Suhle aufhalten, wenn es Löcher bis 28 Meter Tiefe gibt?
Wir haben in den letzten 3 Jahren auch vom Boot aus mit dem Fishfinder relativ wenig an fischähnlichem ausmachen können und ich habe auch schon länger niemanden mehr bei einem echten Drill beobachtet. Bestenfalls mal ein Barsch oder ein Zander- bzw. Hechtschniepel.  Ich gebe einfach nicht auf und werde, wie Monty auch, mein Glück nun häufiger auch wo anders versuchen.

Weiß jemand von Euch zufällig, wie es sich in Limburg mit solchen 'Gewässern' (Graben) verhält? Dürfen die beangelt werden? Eine Anfrage beim VVV hat mich nicht weitergebracht und wenn es nach dem Betreiber der Seen bei Thorn gehen würde, dürften Angler auch nicht mehr in die Nähe von Wasser kommen (Im Gegensatz zur Liste der befischbaren Gewässer sind die größeren beiden Seen bei Thorn nun unter neuer Pacht und dürfen nur noch von Ferienpark-Gästen befischt werden). Eben dort liegt auch der Graben, also etwas nordwestlich vom Wehr und der Schleuse bei Linne.

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Mac Gill (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Bei mir hat es gestern gebissen -> 3 Barsche um die 30 und ein 73er Hecht.

Wegen Gewitter war dann schluß um 18 Uhr...


----------



## Maashunter (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Ja Harald,entweder man kann es oder man kann es nicht.


----------



## marca (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Und wieso hat es dann bei Harald gerappelt??!!

Ne,nur Scherzchen!

Harald,haste vom  Boot oder vom Ufer aus gefischt?
Bei mir läuft es einfach nur schleppend!


----------



## Mac Gill (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



marca schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft es einfach nur schleppend!



...eben -> bei mir war es auch schleppend -> hatte das Boot von LEO gechartert...


----------



## powermike1977 (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

moinsen! 
sehe das alles sehr ähnlich-in oostmarland waren auch bei mir nur mini-barsche und ein 30cm hecht unterwegs...hat mir beinahe den arm ausgekugelt . aber da ich im moment eher null zum angeln komme, war das in 2std eine "hammersession"...ich galube bei sowas kann man echt besser karpfen und brassen "prügeln" .
gruss,
mike


----------



## Aspec (12. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Also kann nur das Gleich berichten...
War jetzt 8 mal in Holland unterwegs, an der Maas, am Kanal (Maasbracht) und am Vereinsgewässer in Susteren....Hab immer einen auf Wurm und einen mit Köfi rausgehabt und muss die Tese wiederlegen, das sich alles ein wenig Tiefer abspielt ;-) 

Dies war nämlich auch meine Vermutung, aber ich hatte nicht einen Biss (ein kleiner Barsch, aber nicht der Rede wert) hab so einige Tage und Nächte dort verbracht, hab später alles versucht....aber ist wohl nix zu machen....

Frage, hat einer von euch dieses Jahr dort vielleicht schon nen Aal gefangen? Die sind ja auch wie ausgestorben....


----------



## totaler Spinner (14. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Ich bin jetzt Fr, Sa, So mit einer Rute mit Wurm über Nacht auf Aal gegangen, gefangen hab ich ein Minibarsch der nur 3X so groß war wie der Aalhaken. Sonst waren die Wurmenden vom Kleinfisch abgefressen:c , heut morgen der Wurm sogar unberührt. An der Köfiangel und beim Spinnen lief diesmal auch nichts. Gestippt wurden kleine Barsche, Rotaugen, und kl. Rapfen. Hat aber seine Zeit gedauert. Den letzten Aal hatte ich Anfang April auf Maden.


----------



## Aspec (15. August 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Gestern auch wieder von nachmittags bis 3 Uhr morgens (im Regen) meine Würmer gebadet und meinen Köfi nochmal das Wasser gezeigt... waren zu Dritt => 6 Angeln, alles versucht...und nicht einen Biss. 

Weiß nicht mehr was ich tun soll, vielleicht einfach warten bis das Wasser kälter wird...das ist noch meine Hoffnung, ansonsten genieße ich einfach nur noch so die Natur...


----------



## Der_Monty (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Und es kam unverhofft...

Ich war vorhin wieder in Asselt. Neue Rute mit Pose und Maden ausgeworfen und mit Gummi angefangen zu zocken.
Nach einer Stunde, so gegen 19 Uhr, packte ich an die Spinnangel mein Berkeley Wobbler dran. Direkt beim ersten auswerfen seh ich, wie da was auf meinen Wobbler in Ufernähe zuschwimmt, kurz gewartet, weiter eingezogen, und zack, meinen ersten Fisch in diesem Jahr gelandet. Ein tapferer Barsch von 19cm. Kurzen Landausflug gehabt und schwamm dann wieder in seine Freiheit. Keine 10 Minuten später: ein erneuter Biss auf den gleichen Wobbler an fast der gleichen Stelle. Ich dachte schon, so dumm kann der Barsch doch nicht sein. Mitnichten, diesmal war sein größerer Bruder am Drlling. Immerhin, er brachte es auf 29cm. 
Ich war richtig happy heute, neue Stelle und direkt "Erfolg" gehabt. 
Komischerweise war danach nichts mehr los. Ich scheine wohl zur richtigen Zeit an der richtigen Stelle gewesen zu sein.
Also Fisch kann man schon noch in den Seen vom Ufer aus landen #h 

Gruß, Marc.


----------



## Spawny (13. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Nichts los in der Maas?
Kleinen Tip,man sollte diese Frage mal den Jungs mit den ewig langen,engmaschigen Reusen und Netze stellen! 
Die Anzahl der Reusen und Netzte wird immer größer! Dazu kommen die ganzen anderen Faktoren,wie Überschuß an Brut/Futterfisch, Rapfen die in den oberen Wasserbereichen jagen und weniger in Reusen und Netzte schwimmen usw! 
Hauptsächlich hat aber wohl leider die zunehmende Gier der "Berufsfischer" eine größe Mitschuld an der Fischflaute!
Fast jedes Mal,wenn ich mit dem Boot auf der Maas unterwegs war,hatte ich min. eine Reuse oder Stellnetz am Haken! Dank Köderretter habe ich mir diese dann immer mal aus der Tiefe hoch holen können und einen kurzen Blick auf nur Teilstücke geworfen! Es ist zum Heulen,was da alles drin war und wie die Fische darin ehlendig zugrunde gingen oder es schon gegangen sind! Da diese "Fallen" keinerlei Markierungen haben,um zu sehen wo diese Aufgestellt sind,dachte ich erst,das diese illegal aufgestellt würden! Laut anwesender Wasserschutzpolizei waren diese Netze aber legal von einem Berufsfischer aufgestellt worden und dieser ist von der Kennzeichnungspflicht befreit,da man ihm wohl zu oft die Netze geplündert hat!
Anders war es zu Jahresbegin auf den Maasplassen,da waren die Netze illegal und wurden die meisten von der Polizei,mit Echolot und Unterwasserkameras,aufgespürt und beseitigt! (war live dabei)#6   

Es werden also wohl in nächster Zeit erstmal weniger Fische an den Haken gehen! 

Gruß
Spawny


----------



## krauthi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

nun ja   das mit der berufsfischrrei ist mit sicherheit ein großer bestandteil  das die fänge immer mehr zurück gehen  aber  was  meines erachtens nicht alleine daran schuld  ist 
 ist euch  auch schon aufgefallen das die komoranschwärme weiter gezogen sind   ???  das heißt  quasi  das sie ihren täglichen  futterbedarf nicht mehr decken können bei dem fischbestand  der noch übrig geblieben ist   und was immer mehr wird   sind die  wilden Biwags   unserer ostblockfraktion ( alle 10 meter  ein komplette familie ) die ja bekanntlich eh alles abschlagen  was am haken hängt 

rechnet man diese drei fakten zusammen erklärt  das schon eine menge   warum  und wieso    solche schneidertage immer öffters vorkommen 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## Der_Monty (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo Krauthi,

ich selber habe bisher nur 3 mal die angelnde Ostblockfraktion gesehen. Gut, bin ja "nur" ein Uferangler. Aber sieht das wirklich so erschreckend aus, wenn man auf dem Boot unterwegs ist? 
Da kann man ja nur hoffen, dass es schnell wieder kälter und ungemütlicher wird. Ferner möchte man fast meinen, dass die Protokolle immer noch zu günstig sind, wenn man keine Angelpapiere dabei hat. Denn 40€ tun ja noch nicht richtig weh. Mir schon, denn für ein paar Untermäßige soviel Geld zu bezahlen wäre wirtschaftlich was unsexy |supergri .

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass sich die Lage an den Maasplassen schnell wieder erholt.

Gruß.


----------



## frankie77 (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



Spawny schrieb:


> Nichts los in der Maas?
> Kleinen Tip,man sollte diese Frage mal den Jungs mit den ewig langen,engmaschigen Reusen und Netze stellen!
> Die Anzahl der Reusen und Netzte wird immer größer! Dazu kommen die ganzen anderen Faktoren,wie Überschuß an Brut/Futterfisch, Rapfen die in den oberen Wasserbereichen jagen und weniger in Reusen und Netzte schwimmen usw!
> Hauptsächlich hat aber wohl leider die zunehmende Gier der "Berufsfischer" eine größe Mitschuld an der Fischflaute!
> ...






Ich angel auch viel an der Maas....hatte diesen Vergnügen bzw habe noch keine Netze oder Reusen gehaakt.....oder denkst Du es ist Gebietsabhänig....was war genau in den Reusen??

Eher mässige Fische? Zander??

Und die Stellnetzeß

Welche Maschengröße? Bis zu welchen Größe waren dort Fische und welche Fische waren dort hauptsächlich vorhanden??

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!

Grüße Frank


----------



## krauthi (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

schau dir mal diesen link an http://www.wdr.de/themen/global/webmedia/webtv/getwebtv.phtml?p=15&b=131&v=1

dort zusehen sind unteranderen stellnetze |gr: und die ostblockfraktion die denen sogar noch ein liedchen trellern|uhoh: 

und dieses bild siehste  entlang der ganzen maas   wenn man vom boot aus unterwegs  ist 

zumal nachts  da noch mehr los ist  als wie  über tags |gr: 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Lachsy (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

wir hatten in wessem, in einem see schon die erfahrung mit einer reuse.

Maßige Zander, Tote haubentaucher, Tote Enten alles drin

und mit sicherheit von keinem Fischer

Man erzählte uns sogar das nachts in den seen von  booten aus mit schleppnetzen gefischt wird.
Einfach mal durchziehn 

zum anderen sind wohl diese oder letztens jahr 350 Straftaten was FischWilderei angeht zur anzeige  gekommen

mfg Lachsy


----------



## thefish (14. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo,
ich kann nur eins sagen:

Beim 4. Bootstreffen war ich zum 1. Mal spät abends mit dem Boot auf der Maas.
Die Familienausflüge unserer Ostblockfraktion sind mir wirklich negativ aufgefallen!
Nicht nur, dass man immer aufpassen muss, dass man mit den Wobblern deren Schnüre erfasst, nein auch dass die Bootsbesitzer vielleicht Angst haben müssen, dass sie mit ihren teilweise hochwertigen Motoren in ein ausgelegtes Ostblock-Netz fahren.

Was aber auch nicht gerade nett ist, und das ist mir bei meinen nächtlichen Uferangel-Ausflügel aufgefallen, dass unsere Ostblockfraktion sich benimmt, als wäre sie zu Hause.
Der Müll wird liegengelassen und die Fische werden teilweise vor Ort noch entschuppt und gegrillt. Und dem entsprechend sieht es dann an den eigentlich schönen Angelstellen auch aus!

Man kann wirklich nur selber die Initiative ergreifen und als deutscher Angler nach höheren Strafen "betteln"!
Auch wenn es ja unsere "Landsleute" sind, aber deren kulturellen Eigenschaften muss man noch lange nicht tollerieren!

Und dass die Holländer als Berufsfischer jetzt auch noch Netze spannen ist doch nur eine logische Konsequens auf die Ostblock-Netztfischer!

So, jetzt habe ich mir meinen Frust über unsere ach so tollen "Landsleute" von der Seele geschrieben.

Grüße, Thorsten. #h


----------



## frankie77 (15. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Ich kann dem nur bei pflichten!!

Solche Leute sollten mit einer höheren Strafe oder mit generellem Verbot bestraft werden!!!

Obwohl es Landsleute sind!!

Mir egal.----Das ist unter aller S.....

Das Video war sehr interessant!!

Danke!


----------



## Gunni77 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hallo

Ob die Alles-in-die-Plastiktüte-Fischer (die entgegen aller anders lautetenden Gerüchte auch durchaus aus Belgien oder den Niederlanden kommen), die Kormorane, die Berufsfischer oder die ständige Winterangelei in den tiefen Seen für den Fischschwund zwischen Born und Roermond verantwortlich sind, kann wohl nicht abschließend geklärt werden, wahrscheinlich ist es von allem ein bisschen. Ich bin es leid, immer neue Gründe zu suchen, warum es den schon wieder nur mäßig läuft und warum die großen Fische schon wieder nicht beißen, wahrscheinlich sind einfach wesentlich weniger drin als allgemein angenommen. Sicher, ab und zu läuft es und gerade die Bootsangler haben reelle Chancen auf Fische, aber das kann es auf die Dauer nicht sein.
Meine Konsequenz ist deshalb, einfach öfters woanders hin zu fahren und schon fluppt es wieder mit den Fischen |supergri . Für ein paar Stündchen am Abend lohnt eine weitere Fahrt nicht, aber wenn man den Massen ausweichen will, führt kein Weg daran vorbei, mal neue Gewässer zu suchen. 

Gruß


----------



## Gunni77 (16. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Krasse Reportage, das Netz ist heftig.....Sieben Wasserschutzpolizisten für die Maas in Limburg. Klar das so wenige von den Mistkerlen erwischt werden#c .


----------



## frankie77 (22. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

habt ihr auch was davon gehört das so viele hechte ,Grosshechte an der Maas gefangen wurden???

Erst vor einigen Tagen!!


----------



## Der_Monty (25. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Also ich habe es nur gesehen, dass ich in letzter Zeit sehr gut auf Barsch bin. Bei den letzten beiden Malen immer 2 am Haken gehabt :q 
Aber die sollen noch was wachsen die Lütten Jungs |supergri 
Gut, dafür bin ich diesmal auch gut 20 Minuten gewandert, um mal eine neue Stelle auszuprobieren. Also die Kunst besteht in den Maasplassen darin, Stellen zu finden, die nicht so beangelt sind. Als Uferangler, wohlbemerkt |rolleyes 

Gruß.


----------



## the doctor (25. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*



Der_Monty schrieb:


> Also die Kunst besteht in den Maasplassen darin, Stellen zu finden, die nicht so beangelt sind. Als Uferangler, wohlbemerkt |rolleyes
> 
> Gruß.



da wiederspreche ich dir ein wenig......
Die Stellen die weniger beangelt werden, sind automatisch auch keine all zu guten Stellen. Klar, gibt es schon die ein oder andere heisse Stelle, aber auch gute Fische stehen auch an den "viel befischten Stellen".

Die Kunst ist es nur, die Fische zu fangen!

Dazu zählen nartürlich einzelne Kriterien:
Fisch orten,
Gerät,
Köder
evtl. Köderführung (Köfi und Maden ausgeschlossen|supergri)
und nartürlich die Tagezeit und was ganz besonderes sind auch die Witterungsverhältnisse- davon ist es z. Teil sehr stark abhängig.

Wenn diese Vorraussetzungen klappen, klappts auch irgendwann mit den grösseren Fischen.

Aber man muss sich auch mal im Klaren sein, das wir direkt hinter der Grenze angeln. Mit anderen Worten : es gibt halt bessere Gebiete !


----------



## dc1981 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Hi

ich war am WE an der Maas und vorige Woche.
das einzigste was gebissen hatte waren ein paar Elritzen und 2 Barsche sonst nix.

naja kommen wieder bessere zeiten.

hier mal meine kapitale ausbeute LOL

Letze woche












Dieses WE 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Heiko112 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

Das beste beispiel dafür ist mein letzter +80er Hecht.

An dem Gewässer wo ich öfter mit dem Boot bin gibt es eine Stelle die leicht zugänglich ist und hier sitzten IMMER Weißfischangler. Das Echo zeigte Fischschwärme und einzelsicheln an dieser Stelle. Den ganzen kilometer Flußaufwärts habe ich nicht insgesamt soviele sicheln gesehen wie an dieser Stelle. Prompt stieg zwischen den Sicheln der Hecht ein. War für den Hecht ganz klar.  Hier gibt es genug Futterfische angelockt durch die zahlreichen Weißfischangler die kiloweise ihr Lockfutter ins Wasser feuern. 

Der Vorteil den ich dort habe ist das ich der einzige Raubfischangler in der Ecke bin. Habe dort noch nie ein anderen auf Raubfisch angeln sehen.


----------



## whai36 (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Kein Biss an der Maas. Was ist da los?*

hallo kann mir jemand sagen was für futter an der maas gut läuft


----------

